# Sig Sauer Wants to Make a Big Change To Its Guns



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/sig-sauer-wants-make-big-change-its-guns-71166


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose._

First it was full-size, all-metal pistols.
Then it was full-size, half-plastic pistols.
Now, it's expediently metal-infused-plastic, any-size pistols.
Tomorrow, we'll be back to full-size, all-metal pistols again.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I guess hanging on to my Smith&Wesson model 59 was a good thing
Everything comes full circle again..
Now if only I can remember where I put my leisure suits....


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

wirenut said:


> I guess hanging on to my Smith&Wesson model 59 was a good thing
> Everything comes full circle again..
> Now if only I can remember where I put my leisure suits....


Next to your tie dyes and bell bottoms


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose._
> 
> First it was full-size, all-metal pistols.
> Then it was full-size, half-plastic pistols.
> ...


What's old is new again?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Next to your tie dyes and bell bottoms


Bell bottoms suck when you have to run.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Bell bottoms suck when you have to run.


Bell bottoms are good with ankle holsters.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

wirenut said:


> Bell bottoms are good with ankle holsters.


Well, they _were_, way back in the 60s and 70s.

Maybe not so much now:
"Daddy, why is that man wearing those strange pants?"
"To cover his ankle holster, sweetheart. And don't point. It isn't polite."


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess I am old fashioned. If I want to put more weight on my gun belt I will add magazines. If I want more weight on my pistol I will use bigger magazines. If muzzle flip is an issue, then I am not training often enough.

GW


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

This is nothing more than competitive marketing between manufacturers. The GOAL is, sell more guns!


----------

